# Iowa bow draw 2022



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Who plans on drawing this year and what zone are you looking to draw for archery 2022.

Myself, 5 points zone 6 private land. Archery.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I only have 2 points but I'll start trying next year. I haven't selected a unit but it will be 5 or 6 and public land. Unless I find private during a scouting mission.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I’ve gotta a couple years before I can return. Good luck! I’m jealous!


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Have 4 points right now, public land, headed down next weekend actually. Shed hunt scouting mission


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

We have 3 and will probably try for zone 4 , chances are we will not draw but worth a try .


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Slim1213 said:


> Have 4 points right now, public land, headed down next weekend actually. Shed hunt scouting mission
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you show us some of those sheds you find! Or all of them. Sure is a fun place to shed hunt.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Make sure you show us some of those sheds you find! Or all of them. Sure is a fun place to shed hunt.


Sure will! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Went zone 6 last year for archery. depressing knowing it will be another 4-5 years.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got 3 points for Iowa archery and was thinking of applying this year. Don't have a clue where to go? I was thinking 3 points was enough to draw but maybe not?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have 4 and will just buy another point this year most likely.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

No plans of drawing, buying point number 3, won't be applying for another couple of years till I can apply with my best friend.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dam boys, hard finding horns with a blanket of snow on the ground and 60% plus Of the bucks still holding both sides!! Still fun out here though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Found a fresh one today. Think group has 4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Went zone 6 last year for archery. depressing knowing it will be another 4-5 years.


Did you hunt private or public.....? and were you successful .


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Did you hunt private or public.....? and were you successful .


How do you hunt Iowa GS? Do you use an outfitter or DIY? Any tips for a non resident new to hunting Iowa?

Sent you a PM back in January but never heard back from you - maybe you missed it?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Wild Thing said:


> How do you hunt Iowa GS? Do you use an outfitter or DIY? Any tips for a non resident new to hunting Iowa?
> 
> Sent you a PM back in January but never heard back from you - maybe you missed it?


I musta missed it buddy sorry. I am new to the game as of last year. I have a 150 acre piece of private land. Issue is last gun season was horrible for me. I found it through a contact and a farmer friend of his. I made some trades for fishing for hunting rights. Let’s hope this bow season is better. I will message you.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> I musta missed it buddy sorry. I am new to the game as of last year. I have a 150 acre piece of private land. Issue is last gun season was horrible for me. I found it through a contact and a farmer friend of his. I made some trades for fishing for hunting rights. Let’s hope this bow season is better. I will message you.


Thanks Paul. We had a couple of farmers from Iowa fish with us when we still had the charter fishing business several years ago. They offered up their farms to us if we wanted to hunt big whitetails but I never took them up on it. My bad - never saved their contact info and don't fish salmon anymore.

I know our chances of drawing an archery tag in a good area is pretty slim with only 3 preference points so will just apply for another PP this year and start looking for some good ground. 

Correct me if I am wrong but if I draw a late season muzzle loader hunt I would lose my archery preference points?


----------



## S.S.W.P (Jan 27, 2015)

Zone 5 for me.
My hunting buddy moved out there a couple of years ago.
Visited him this past November for a couple of days after an Illinois hunt.
Wow! What a great looking area. 

Sent from my moto g stylus using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I have 2 points and will just be buying a point this year. Probably won’t try and draw for a couple years. Plan on zone 5 archery.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

U of M Fan said:


> I have 2 points and will just be buying a point this year. Probably won’t try and draw for a couple years. Plan on zone 5 archery.


Edit. I just looked and I have 3 points. Still just buying a point this year.

The application period starts this Saturday. FYI


----------

